
IP over Avian Carriers with Quality of Service - simonebrunozzi
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549
======
simonebrunozzi
Inspired by this earlier comment [0] here on HN.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508146)

